# Air compressor info



## garagewizard (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a very old Westinghouse Air Compressor and was wondering were i can get the specs for this unit. Model: 1BYC-1 Serial: 29130


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

This post seemed to have some info on it:



> http://www.ytmag.com/toolt/messages/220560.html





> I recently rebuilt one, what do you want to know? Rebuilt kit is around $100, but you can make some gaskets yourself and save. It's a little brickhouse of a pump, pressure lubed too, but you won't get much more than 10 cfm out of it. It'll pump to 175 all day long.


A lot will depend on how your power it, pulley size/speed. Use caution if it has an old tank.

BG


----------



## chiquita0000 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have the same Westinghouse Compressor, but also have not found any tech data on it even after years of searching. If anyone comes up with anything, please let me know. Brian.


----------

